# I must have been a good boy!



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Another lucky day!

1) The neighbor's pine tree was topped, but didn't break down the fence.

2) The ice from the 2013 ice storm melted so that I see why the garden netting collapsed. My squirrel defense system is compromised. BUT, that hackberry branch looks like a future hiking stick!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

After trimming the bad wood, it may be a tad short. I could leave a fork on one end, for a slingshot. Will have to ponder this while the wood cures in the coming months.


----------

